# 3rd week of Super DMZ 3.0



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Third day of the third week of SDMZ. For the last few day I've been having a aching pain in my lower back/flank area where my kidney is. I assumed it was a back pump and dealt with it for a few day but seems to be getting more intense to the point yesterday I couldn't let it ride any longer. Ran to GNC on my lunch to grab some taurine, took 2grams as soon as I got into my car. I want to finish this bottle, PCT and get ready for a Test cycle. This morning when I woke up I'm doing my normal routine and notice my back is still bothering me, I have NOT taken any DMZ today. Am I doing something wrong, not taking enough taurine ect. 
Drink massive amounts of water and urine is clear-very light coloration. 
If it is a back pump is it normal to only have it unilaterally?My medical brain is telling me this is kidney pain but it isn't sharp thankfully so I don't believe it to be a stone. 
Nothing seems to be fixing the issue so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 24, 2014)

Lower the dose and take with a meal?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm only taking two a day split always after a meal. I'm gonna skip today completely and see where I'm at tomorrow. If it keeps up, I think I'll just PCT and prep for my test cycle.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Sucks though, I was getting results from it. May just be too toxic for my system.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 24, 2014)

taurine is not going to ruin the cycle.  your pretty much going to get pumps from all orals once you get to a good dose, so get use to taking the taurine


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Am I not taking enough taurine? I'm not getting relief and is it normal to only be one sided? At this point I'm trying to determine if it is even back pumps or kidney issue.


----------



## shenky (Dec 24, 2014)

slight change of topic, OP just curious how u r liking DMZ? What are the gains  (strength and size) like?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

shenky said:


> slight change of topic, OP just curious how u r liking DMZ? What are the gains  (strength and size) like?



Was going great, to this point I'm up around 11lb. I would safely say 8 or more of it is muscle. All my lifts have gone up around 10-15lb. I'm not a max weight lifter so my strength gains have been on a hypertrophy Type routine with progressive overload. Over all I have been happy with the results minus this flank pain issue which I didn't have until like 3 days ago.


----------



## shenky (Dec 24, 2014)

Neat. On impulse I recently bought two bottles of Epi because of future availability issues. Unsure of when I'll use it


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Was going great, to this point I'm up around 11lb. I would safely say 8 or more of it is muscle. All my lifts have gone up around 10-15lb. I'm not a max weight lifter so my strength gains have been on a hypertrophy Type routine with progressive overload. Over all I have been happy with the results minus this flank pain issue which I didn't have until like 3 days ago.



Not to be a dick, but you didn't gain 8 or more pounds of muscle in 17 days. I would say 1 pound of muscle a week at the most, so it's probably 9 pounds of water weight. Nice that your strength is up though.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, I don't really know that much about cycle weight. I don't feel or look bloated and I'm more hard now that I was when I started. You are most like right though, just hope you don't think I was trying to inflate my numbers on purpose. Only thing I really care about is the way I look and feel under the weight.


----------



## shenky (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Ok, I don't really know that much about cycle weight. I don't feel or look bloated and I'm more hard now that I was when I started. You are most like right though, just hope you don't think I was trying to inflate my numbers on purpose. Only thing I really care about is the way I look and feel under the weight.



Assasin is probably right, but dont get me wrong, im sure you've made excellent progress. Sometimes it's not "bloat" but like, glycogen (am i right?) so it doesn't look like water.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh, right on. Well I'm constantly learning here so like I said. He's most likely right... So I'm close to 24hr without a DMZ dose and I still have discomfort. Does it still sound like back pump and does anyone know the answer of if unilateral pain is typical.


----------



## shenky (Dec 24, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Oh, right on. Well I'm constantly learning here so like I said. He's most likely right... So I'm close to 24hr without a DMZ dose and I still have discomfort. Does it still sound like back pump and does anyone know the answer of if unilateral pain is typical.



when i ran dianabol i had a nasty back pump from doing simple movements, like picking up my backpack. I think that's the back pain you're experiencing and it is normal. Are you taking any liver supplements?


----------



## Maijah (Dec 24, 2014)

How are your strength gains on DMZ?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Taking IML advanced cycle support.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 24, 2014)

Whoops I missed the 10-15 lb increase post. Sounds like it did you right. I've never taken a ph.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

I like what it's doing for me. I'm gonna pick back up tomorrow and stop a Rx med I'm taking until after the DMZ cycle that I read up on and found puts stress on the liver.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 24, 2014)

Any clear cut taurine dosage that works for any of you vets?


----------



## goodfella (Dec 24, 2014)

Some guys compare DMZ to M1T. And M1T is suppose to be a poor man's halotestin for comparison if that helps... DMZ is a strong one, with crazy strength gains, but I also had back pumps, not as bad as beedeezy tho, but my appetite went down the drain and was difficult to eat. 

Beedeezy, I started to experience my sides around the same time in the 3 week. I used the DMZ 2.0 and barely finished the bottle my self. Think I cut it a couple days short when I noticed my 110lb gf was out eating me... After a couple days off from it, the sides faded away. Hang in there Beedeezy, keep drinking ton of water and the liver supps, frozen berries in a shake helps as well.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 25, 2014)

shenky said:


> when i ran dianabol i had a nasty back pump from doing simple movements, like picking up my backpack. I think that's the back pain you're experiencing and it is normal. Are you taking any liver supplements?



I had the same exact issues on dbol. I have also had this experience with SDMZ and Msten. So I'm wondering if it may be the Msten that is in the Super DMZ. Mine would get so unbearable that I couldn't squat on leg days, and have to foam roll for about 10-15 minutes before carrying on other workouts. And I could forget any hyper extensions or other lower back workouts.

I often wondered if it were my kidneys or if it was just the infamous back pumps. It never really got better for me and I was taking taurine and aegis Tudca. When the orals ended, so did the back pumps. I just toughed them out, but at times had to take long breaks at the gym.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 25, 2014)

My first experiences were with the original DMZ and Superdrol. Never had pump problems but did see some decent gains.  Test and drol was the best stack for me though.


----------



## shenky (Dec 25, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> My first experiences were with the original DMZ and Superdrol. Never had pump problems but did see some decent gains.  Test and drol was the best stack for me though.



I wish I were in the game when superdrol was still on the shelves. Looking forward to trying it one day. Who am I kidding? I'll probably just buy more dianabol. 

The back pumps weren't as bad for me as the shin pumps and shoulder pumps; I'd get pumps in my ****ing shins that made it impossible to squat after a few sets. Same with my shoulders. **** my shoulders would hurt so bad from all the blood flow. I refused to cut it early on shoulder day, but I had to extend each work out by a half hour to just let my shoulders deflate a little bit.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 25, 2014)

Shenk I get shoulder pumps that are crippling from drol.   Never had much for back pumps.  I still have a half a bottle of original SD and a couple of liquid.  Probably run them in Feb. with tren to kick it off.  SD packs the water on me but I feel strong as shit and I like the bulk getting started.    Will probably end that cycle with drol or var.


----------

